# Puppy barely eats. Advice, please!



## Olathe (Jul 10, 2014)

We have a 17 week old puppy. We bought him 2 weeks ago. He barely eats anything. We kept him on the same food his breeder had him on, but he didn't seem to like it or eat it so we bought a different brand we thought he would like, but he is still barely eating it. 

We've tried canned food too, but he wouldn't even touch it! I've tried mixing meat in with his food, broth, etc. but he spits out the kibble. I don't get it. Is he doing this because he's still adjusting to his new home? He gets plenty of exercise and water. He's with us all day long (I'm a stay at home mom). He goes out to pee and poop and comes right back inside. 

He has an appointment on Saturday for his vaccines, so I am going to ask the Vet about it too. What can I do to help him eat more? Do we have to keep going through brands until we find one he likes? Right now we have Blue Wilderness puppy food.

Should we toss the kibble and go raw? If so, where do I begin? 

He would go to town on the cat food if we let him, but it's been moved out of his reach after he scarfed the entire bowl twice, so I don't think it's a complete loss of appetite. He acts fine otherwise.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

It could be a medical issue so seeing your vet seems like a good idea to me.

How are you feeding him? Do you set the bowl down and leave it out hoping that he might eat some if you leave it there long enough? Some people call this "free feeding".

If yes, then I suggest stopping this practice. Instead, put his bowl down and if he doesn't eat within 10-15 minutes then pick up his bowl and try again at the next feeding time. No yelling or scolding--just pick it up. He won't starve.

My pup refused a meal soon after we got him. I picked up his bowl after 10 minutes. He ate fine that night--he was hungry. The next morning he walked away from his food again. After 10 minutes I went for his bowl. But this time he intercepted me and wolfed down his food before I could take it from him. He hasn't refused a meal since then.

I feed pre-made raw (K9 Kravings), Linus just loves it and he has been thriving on it. It's much easier than making your own raw food diet but it is more expensive. For more info, check out the raw forums on this site.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Could it be from teething? Sore gums maybe?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Maybe he is teething.......


SuperG


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

SuperG said:


> Maybe he is teething.......
> 
> 
> SuperG


LOL same comment, same time, does that still qualify as JINX you owe me a drink?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

My2shepherds said:


> LOL same comment, same time, does that still qualify as JINX you owe me a drink?


Okay....that is too funny...because ...and I swear I am telling the truth...I was about to make a post which stated..." JINX" ...

You said it first, so I'm buying.


SuperG


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

SuperG said:


> Okay....that is too funny...because ...and I swear I am telling the truth...I was about to make a post which stated..." JINX" ...
> 
> You said it first, so I'm buying.
> 
> ...


That is funny!! 
With the way my day is going... I will be right there! lol


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Wouldn't the canned food help if was teething. Not common to have a dog refuse canned food. I think you should try boiled hamburger with rice or boiled chicken with rice and see if he eats it while your waiting to see your vet. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Olathe (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks, everyone. I'll stop leaving his bowl on the ground all day (yes, I was doing that). We'll see what the Vet says on Saturday. 

I did make him chicken the other day and he ate it.


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

Bring a stool sample to your vet if you can also.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Your dog thinks he's eating at: Burger King and is getting it. "His Way."

_Pretty soon it will be: Halibut from Alaska, Kobe Beef and Free Range Chicken.
_
Your food bill with be 8 times the current amount if you give in now. If he has Giardia, he needs medical attention..

SGCSG


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

If he eats cat food (as my dog does) then it's probably that he doesn't like his kibble. You can keep trying until you find something he likes or go to raw. Whatever works for you. 

Also, skipping a meal or two will make him eat.


----------



## Olathe (Jul 10, 2014)

sehrgutcsg said:


> Your dog thinks he's eating at: Burger King and is getting it. "His Way."
> 
> _Pretty soon it will be: Halibut from Alaska, Kobe Beef and Free Range Chicken.
> _
> ...


Wouldn't he have loose stools if he had Giardia? 

We'll bring a stool sample to the Vet on Saturday. Do you think that's too long to wait?


----------



## Olathe (Jul 10, 2014)

I haven't been leaving his bowl on the floor today since it was suggested earlier, and he has actually EATEN an entire bowl of food just now after I put his bowl down!


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Seems to me what I remember about Giardia is there's a green tint to the stool. It's a waterborne contaminant, it's not all that serious to where you need to rush the dog to the vet. They have to send out a stool sample and it needs to be fresh. I think that Coccidia is most definitely more severe than giardia but your dog would be on the thin side.

Most likely if the dog is cutting new teeth it could be causing pain - try giving the dog some ice cubes and see if that helps sooth the pain - feel around inside the mouth on the gums, you will be able to feel new teeth coming in.
When a dog is not eating it's absolutely crucial that there's always freshwater there for him! This too shall pass.

SGCSG


----------



## Olathe (Jul 10, 2014)

sehrgutcsg said:


> Seems to me what I remember about Giardia is there's a green tint to the stool. It's a waterborne contaminant, it's not all that serious to where you need to rush the dog to the vet. They have to send out a stool sample and it needs to be fresh. I think that Coccidia is most definitely more severe than giardia but your dog would be on the thin side.
> 
> Most likely if the dog is cutting new teeth it could be causing pain - try giving the dog some ice cubes and see if that helps sooth the pain - feel around inside the mouth on the gums, you will be able to feel new teeth coming in.
> When a dog is not eating it's absolutely crucial that there's always freshwater there for him! This too shall pass.
> ...


Okay, thanks. Our other puppy actually had Coccidia when we brought him home from the breeders, but after a round of antibiotics he was fine. I'll keep you guys posted after his appointment on Saturday.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Olathe said:


> I haven't been leaving his bowl on the floor today since it was suggested earlier, and he has actually EATEN an entire bowl of food just now after I put his bowl down!


Booyah!

:happyboogie:


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I just switched to 2 meals a day for my 13 week old. She's not a big eater her schedule was ridiculous lol. So it's breakfast 8 am dinner 5 and another half cup around 8-9pm. I just couldn't keep a schedule because if she skipped a meal like lunch I would try again around 2pm barely ate. If she skips breakfast do I let her hold out til dinner?? Maybe do training with her food around lunch?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Olathe (Jul 10, 2014)

Mister C said:


> Booyah!
> 
> :happyboogie:


 Success! He ate all of his meals yesterday, and breakfast this morning!


----------



## Olathe (Jul 10, 2014)

Update.

Well his eating didn't last too long after my last update. He went 3 days without eating after that (he nibbled a few times) - he even turned away boiled chicken. We brought him to the Vet and we got the all clear! His poop was fine, and she said his weight was fine and he looked really good. It turned out he was teething and he lost all of his canines the following day (bloody dog toys all over the place!). After that his appetite came back. He is quite the picky eater though! We ended up switching him to Wellness CORE and he loves it. (Yay!) Gobbles it right up! I also found a canned food he enjoys too.  Since he's been eating more he has a lot more energy and is an all around happy guy! 

Thanks for all of the advice guys/gals!


----------



## CoraGirl (Jun 15, 2014)

At around 4 months my girl started to not eat her food. I did some research and found that if you allow your dog to be picky about what they eat they will hold out until you cave and feed them something "yummy". Cora went 3 days before she decided she was hungry enough to eat. I also knew there wasn't anything medically wrong with her. A healthy dog wont starve themselves  She is now 1 and stills tries to be picky but if she doesn't eat than she doesn't get fed until her next meal. On weekends her routine is messed up, bc we sleep in, and she usually wont eat breakfast. 

My advice, be more stubborn than him and wait him out, and stick with a food of your choice.  Don't let those cute puppy eyes and ears get ya!


----------



## CoraGirl (Jun 15, 2014)

Oh, one more thing. My girl doesn't like stale food, so we had to get an air tight container to put her food in.


----------

